# Περί άνισων ευκαιριών



## Alexandra (May 13, 2009)

Aπό τα εισερχόμενα του ταχυδρομείου μου, με τίτλο "Περί ίσων ευκαιριών".

ένα αγοράκι ντυμένο με μεγαλίστικά ρούχα = αντράκι
ένα κοριτσάκι ντυμένο με μεγαλίστικα ρούχα = πουτανάκι

το αγόρι του δρόμου = μαγκάκι
το κορίτσι του δρόμου = πουτάνα

ένας άντρας με πολλές γυναίκες = γόης
μια γυναίκα με πολλούς άντρες = πουτάνα.

ένας άντρας που εργάζεται ως μασέρ = φυσικοθεραπευτής
μια γυναίκα που εργαζεται ως μασέζ = πουτάνα

ένας άντρας μετρ = ο επικεφαλής ενός εστιατορίου
μια γυναίκα μετρέσα = πουτάνα

ένας άντρας ανήθικος = πολιτικός
μια γυναίκα ανήθικη = πουτάνα

ένας κοινός άντρας = ένας αδιάφορος άντρας
μια κοινή γυναίκα = πουτάνα

ένας εύκολος άντρας = ένας βολικός άνθρωπος
μια εύκολη γυναίκα = πουτάνα

ένας άντρας αλήτης = ένας άντρας που δεν πατάει στο σπίτι του
μια γυναίκα αλήτισσα = πουτάνα

ένας άντρας με πολλούς παράλληλους δεσμούς = μπερμπάντης
μια γυναίκα με πολλούς παράλληλους δεσμούς = πουτάνα

ένας άντρας που εγκαταλείπει την οικογένειά του = εν διαστάσει
μια γυναίκα που εγκαταλείπει την οικογένεια της = πουτάνα

ένας άντρας που ξενυχτάει στα μπουζούκια = γλετζές
μια γυναίκα που ξενυχτάει στα μπουζούκια = πουτάνα

ένας φτωχός άντρας που παντρεύεται μία πλούσια = φιλόδοξος
μια φτωχή γυναίκα που παντρεύεται έναν πλούσιο = πουτάνα

ένας άντρας που απατάει τη γυναίκα του = άντρας
μια γυναίκα που απατάει τον άντρα της = πουτάνα

ένας άντρας με προστάτη = άρρωστος
μια γυναίκα με προστάτη = πουτάνα


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2009)

ο εταίρος = ο συνεργάτης, ο συνέταιρος
η εταίρα = πουτάνα

ο φρύνος = είδος βατράχου
η Φρύνη = πουτάνα


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2009)

ο παστρικός = ο καθαρός | ο ηθικά άψογος
η παστρικιά = πουτάνα


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 13, 2009)

> Περί άνισων ευκαιριών
> .. με τίτλο "Περί ίσων ευκαιριών".



Δηλαδή ανισότητα: από το ενδεικτικό παράδειγμα στην αγορά εργασίας με βάση το παλαιότερο επάγγελμα, ο άντρας δεν έχει καμιά επαγγελματκή ευκαιρία.


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2009)

ο παρδαλός = ο ποικιλόχρωμος
η παρδαλή = πουτάνα

ο πολιτικός = αυτός που συμμετέχει στην πολιτική ζωή, ειδικ. ο βουλευτής
η πολιτικιά / πολιτική = πουτάνα (διαλεκτ.)


Ακόμη και τα ουδέτερα είναι ηθικότερα! 

το τσούλι = χαλάκι
η τσούλα = πουτάνα

το παξιμάδι = σκληρό, αφυδατωμένο αρτοποίημα | περικόχλιο
η παξιμάδα = πουτάνα


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2009)

Μάλλον εδώ ταιριάζει καλύτερα αυτό που τυχαία ξέθαψα από την καβάτζα:

ROMANCE MATHEMATICS 
Smart man + smart woman = romance 
Smart man + dumb woman = affair 
Dumb man + smart woman = marriage 
Dumb man + dumb woman = pregnancy 


OFFICE ARITHMETIC 
Smart boss + smart employee = profit 
Smart boss + dumb employee = production 
Dumb boss + smart employee = promotion 
Dumb boss + dumb employee = overtime 

SHOPPING MATH 
A man will pay $2 for a $1 item he needs. 
A woman will pay $1 for a $2 item that she doesn't need. (applicable to 
β,¬) 

GENERAL EQUATIONS & STATISTICS 
A woman worries about the future until she gets a husband. 
A man never worries about the future until he gets a wife. 
A successful man is one who makes more money than his wife can spend. 
A successful woman is one who can find such a man. 

HAPPINESS 
To be happy with a man, you must understand him a lot and love him a 
little. 
To be happy with a woman, you must love her a lot and not try to 
understand her at all. 

LONGEVITY 
Married men live longer than single men do, but married men are a lot more 
willing to die. 

PROPENSITY TO CHANGE 
_A woman marries a man expecting he will change, but he doesn't. _
_A man marries a woman expecting that she won't change, and she does._ 

DISCUSSION TECHNIQUE 
A woman has the last word in any argument. 
Anything a man says after that is the beginning of a new argument 

HOW TO STOP PEOPLE FROM BUGGING YOU ABOUT GETTING MARRIED 
Old aunts used to come up to me at weddings, poking me in the ribs and 
cackling, telling me, "You're next." 
They stopped after I started doing the same thing to them at funerals. 

SEND THIS TO A SMART WOMAN WHO NEEDS A LAUGH AND TO THE SMART GUYS YOU 
KNOW CAN HANDLE IT


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2009)

Και αυτό:

ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΛΗΨΗΣ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΩΝ 

Οδηγίες για άντρες 
1. Πηγαίνετε μέχρι το μηχάνημα 
2. Κατεβάστε το παράθυρο 
3. Βάλτε την κάρτα σας στο μηχάνημα και πληκτρολογήστε το PIN σας 
4. Πληκτρολογήστε το ποσό που θέλετε 
5. Πάρτε την κάρτα σας, τα χρήματα και την απόδειξη 
6. Ανεβάστε το παράθυρο 
7. Απομακρυνθείτε 

Οδηγίες για γυναίκες 
1. Πηγαίνετε μέχρι το μηχάνημα 
2. Κάντε όπισθεν, για να ευθυγραμμίσετε το παράθυρο του αυτοκινήτου σας με το μηχάνημα 
3. Ξανανάψτε τη μηχανή που έχει σβήσει 
4. Κατεβάστε το παράθυρο 
5. Βρείτε την τσάντα σας και αδειάστε όλο το περιεχόμενό της στη θέση του συνοδηγού για να βρείτε την κάρτα σας. 
6. Βρείτε την τσαντούλα με το μεικ-απ και διορθώστε το μεικ-απ σας στον καθρέφτη του αυτοκινήτου 
7. Προσπαθήστε να βάλετε την κάρτα στο μηχάνημα 
8. Ανοίξτε την πόρτα για να έχετε καλύτερη πρόσβαση προς το μηχάνημα, λόγω της μεγάλης απόστασης που το χωρίζει από το αυτοκίνητο 
9. Βάλτε την κάρτα 
10. Βγάλτε την κάρτα και ξαναβάλτε τη με το σωστό τρόπο 
11. Ανοίξτε πάλι την τσάντα σας για να βρείτε την ατζέντα σας όπου έχετε γραμμένο το PIN, στη μέσα πίσω σελίδα 
12. Πληκτρολογήστε το PIN σας 
13. Πατήστε την ακύρωση και ξαναπληκτρολογείστε το PIN, σωστά αυτή τη φορά 
14. Πληκτρολογήστε το ποσό που θέλετε 
15. Ξαναελέγξτε το μεικ-απ στον καθρέφτη του αυτοκινήτου 
16. Πάρτε τα χρήματα και την απόδειξη 
17. Ξαναδειάστε την τσάντα σας για να βρείτε το πορτοφόλι σας όπου θα βάλετε τα χρήματα 
18. Τοποθετήστε την απόδειξη στο πίσω μέρος του βιβλιαρίου επιταγών 
19. Ξαναελέγξτε το μακιγιάζ στον καθρέφτη το αυτοκινήτου 
20. Προχωρήστε περίπου 2 μέτρα 
21. Κάντε όπισθεν, μέχρι το μηχάνημα 
22. Πάρτε την κάρτα σας 
23. Ξανααδειάστε την τσάντα σας για να βρείτε τη θήκη της κάρτας και τοποθετήστε την κάρτα μέσα στην κατάλληλη σχισμή 
24. Ξαναελέγξτε το μακιγιάζ στον καθρέφτη του αυτοκινήτου 
25. Ξανανάψτε τη μηχανή που έχει σβήσει 
26. Προχωρήστε 10-12 χιλιόμετρα 
27. Λύστε το χειρόφρενο!!!


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2009)

Κι αυτό το παλιό, καλό και σύντομο:

A Woman's Prayer: 
Dear Lord, I pray for wisdom to understand my man, for love to forgive him, and to have patience for his moods. Because, Lord, if I pray for strength, I'll beat him to death.


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2009)

ΝΕΑ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ! 
Απογευματινά μαθήματα. Έναρξη αυτόν τον μήνα! 
Σημείωση: λόγω της πολυπλοκότητας και του επιπέδου δυσκολίας των μαθημάτων, κάθε μάθημα θα δέχεται το πολύ οκτώ συμμετέχοντες. 

Θέμα 1: Πώς να γεμίζετε παγοθήκες. Βήμα - βήμα με παρουσίαση slides. 
Θέμα 2: Χαρτιά τουαλέτας: φυτρώνουν μόνα τους ή χρειάζονται αλλαγή; Συζήτηση στρογγυλής τραπέζης. 
Θέμα 3: Διαφορές μεταξύ του καλαθιού για τα άπλυτα και του πατώματος. Φωτογραφίες και επεξηγηματικά γραφήματα. 
Θέμα 4: Πιάτα και μαχαιροπήρουνα: μπορούν να σηκωθούν και να πετάξουν μόνα τους στον νεροχύτη; Παραδείγματα σε βίντεο. 
Θέμα 5: Απώλεια ταυτότητας: όταν χάνεις το TVcontrol από το έτερό σου ήμισυ. Υποστηρικτική τηλεφωνική γραμμή και ψυχανάλυση. 
Θέμα 6: Μαθαίνοντας πώς να βρίσκεις πράγματα, αρχίζοντας με το να ψάχνεις στο σωστό μέρος αντί να κάνεις το σπίτι άνω κάτω ενώ ουρλιάζεις. Ανοιχτή συζήτηση. 
Θέμα 7: Υγεία: η αγορά λουλουδιών δεν είναι επώδυνη για την υγεία σας. Γραφικά και ηχητικά παραδείγματα. 
Θέμα 8: Οι αληθινοί άντρες ζητάνε οδηγίες όταν χάνονται. Αληθινές μαρτυρίες. 
Θέμα 9: Είναι γενετικά δυνατόν να κάτσεις αμίλητος ενώ αυτή παρκάρει; Προσομοίωση οδήγησης. 
Θέμα 10: Μάθημα ζωής: οι βασικές διαφορές ανάμεσα στη μητέρα και τη σύζυγο. Συζήτηση μέσω διαδικτύου και αυτοσχεδιασμοί. 
Θέμα 11: Πώς να γίνεις η ιδανική παρέα για τα ψώνια. Ασκήσεις χαλάρωσης, διαλογισμού και τεχνικές αναπνοής. 
Θέμα 12: Πώς να πολεμήσεις την εγκεφαλική ατροφία: να θυμάσαι γενέθλια, επετείους, άλλες σημαντικές ημερομηνίες και να τηλεφωνείς όταν πρόκειται να αργήσεις. 

===================================================== 

ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ 
Οι γυναίκες νομίζουν ότι ήδη τα ξέρουν όλα, αλλά ένα λεπτό... μαθήματα είναι τώρα διαθέσιμα και για τις γυναίκες στα ακόλουθα θέματα: 
Θέμα 1: Σιωπή, Το Τελικό Σύνορο: Εκεί που Καμία Γυναίκα Δεν Έχει Ξαναπάει 
Θέμα 2: Η ανεξερεύνητη Πλευρά των Τραπεζικών Συναλλαγών: Καταθέσεις 
Θέμα 3: Πάρτυ: Χωρίς Καινούρια Ρούχα 
Θέμα 4: Διαχείριση Ανδρών: Οι μικροκαυγάδες μπορούν να περιμένουν για μετά το τέλος του αγώνα. 
Θέμα 5: Τουαλέτα Ι: Και οι άνδρες χρειάζονται χώρο στην τουαλέτα 
Θέμα 6: Τουαλέτα ΙΙ: Το ξυραφάκι του είναι δικό του 
Θέμα 7: Επικοινωνία Ι: Δάκρυα - Το τελευταίο καταφύγιο, όχι το πρώτο 
Θέμα 8: Επικοινωνία ΙΙ: Σκέψη πριν την ομιλία 
Θέμα 9: Επικοινωνία ΙΙΙ: Πώς να παίρνεις αυτό που θέλεις χωρίς γκρίνια 
Θέμα 10: Ασφαλής οδήγηση: Ένα προσόν που ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να αποκτήσεις 
Θέμα 11: Τηλέφωνο: Πώς να το κλείσεις 
Θέμα 12: Εισαγωγή στο παρκάρισμα (χαχαχαχαχαχαχα) 
Θέμα 13: Παρκάρισμα για προχωρημένες: Με την όπισθεν 
Θέμα 14: Μαγειρική Ι: Αγοράζω πατάτες, αυγά και λάδι 
Θέμα 15: Μαγειρική ΙΙ: Πώς να μην επιβάλλεις τη δίαιτά σου στους άλλους ανθρώπους 
Θέμα 16: Κοπλιμέντα: Να τα δέχεσαι με ευγένεια 
Θέμα 17: Χορός: Γιατί στους άντρες δεν αρέσει 
Θέμα 19: Κλασική Υπόδηση: Να φοράς παπούτσια που ήδη έχεις 
Θέμα 19: Σκόνη στο σπίτι: Μια άκακη φυσική ουσία που μόνο οι γυναίκες προσέχουν 
Θέμα 20: Ενοποίηση της μπουγάδας: Πώς να τα πλένεις όλα μαζί 
Θέμα 21: Λάδι και Βενζίνη: Το αυτοκίνητό σου χρειάζεται και τα δύο


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2009)

Και τα υπόλοιπα του #8:

You have two choices in life: You can stay single and be miserable, or get married and wish you were dead.

At a cocktail party, one woman said to another, "Aren't you wearing your wedding ring on the wrong finger?"
"Yes, I am. I married the wrong man."

A guy inserted an ad in the classifieds: "Wife Wanted"
Next day he received a hundred letters. They all said the same thing: "You can have mine."

When a woman steals your husband, there is no better revenge than to let her keep him.

A woman is incomplete until she is married. Then she is finished.

A little boy asked his father, "Daddy, how much does it cost to get married?"
Father replied, "I don't know, son, I'm still paying."

A young son asked, "Is it true, Dad, that in some parts of Africa a man doesn't know his wife until he marries her?"
Dad replied, "That happens in every country, son."

Then there was a woman who said, "I never knew what real happiness was until I got married, and by then, it was too late."

_Marriage is the triumph of imagination over intelligence._

If you want your spouse to listen and pay strict attention to every word you say -- talk in your sleep.

Just think, if it wasn't for marriage, men would go through life thinking they had no faults at all.

First guy says, "My wife's an angel!"
Second guy remarks, "You're lucky. Mine's still alive."

A Woman's Prayer: Dear Lord, I pray for Wisdom, to understand a man, to love and to forgive him, and for patience, for his moods. Because, Lord, if I pray for strength, I'll just beat him to death.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 19, 2009)

Και πάλι περί άνισων ευκαιριών: _Twilight Moms_ vs. _Twilight Dads_:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 27, 2010)

Το βρήκα στο dogforum.gr και μου άρεσε: 

*Γιατί μερικοί άντρες έχουν σκύλο και όχι σύζυγο...* 
*1. *Όσο πιο πολύ αργήσεις να γυρίσεις σπίτι, τόσο πιο ενθουσιασμένος είναι ο σκύλος όταν σε βλέπει.

*2.* Τα σκυλιά δεν παρεξηγιούνται αν τα φωνάξεις με το όνομα άλλου σκύλου.

*3.* Στα σκυλιά αρέσει να αφήνεις πεταμένα πράγματα στο πάτωμα.

*4. *Οι γονείς του σκύλου δεν έρχονται ποτέ επίσκεψη.

*5.* Τα σκυλιά συμφωνούν ότι για να τα κάνεις να καταλάβουν τι λες πρέπει να τους υψώσεις τη φωνή.

*6.* Δεν χρειάζεται ποτέ να περιμένεις τον σκύλο σου να ετοιμαστεί, για να βγεις εξω. Είναι έτοιμος 24 ώρες το 24ωρο.

*7. *Τα σκυλιά νομίζουν ότι έχει πλάκα όταν είσαι μεθυσμένος.

*8. *Στα σκυλιά αρέσει το κυνήγι και το ψάρεμα.

*9.* Ο σκύλος δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να σε ξυπνήσει μες στη νύχτα για να σε ρωτήσει: "Αν πέθαινα, θα έπαιρνες άλλο σκύλο;"

*10.* Αν το σκυλί σου γεννήσει, απλά βάζεις μια αγγελία στην εφημερίδα και τα δίνεις.

*11. *Ο σκύλος θα σε αφήσει να του βάλεις κολάρο με καρφιά, χωρίς να σε πει διεστραμμένο.

*12. *Αν ο σκύλος σου μυρίσει πάνω σου τη μυρωδιά άλλου σκύλου, δεν τρελαίνεται. Απλώς του φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον.

*13. *Στα σκυλιά αρέσει να κάνουν βόλτες σε καρότσα ημιφορτηγού.

*14. *Αν ο σκύλος σου φύγει, δεν παίρνει τα μισά σου υπάρχοντα.

Και για δοκιμή:

*15. *Κλείδωσε για μία ώρα στο πορτμπαγκάζ τη γυναίκα σου και τον σκύλο σου. Άνοιξε και δες ποιος είναι πιο χαρούμενος όταν σε δει.​


----------



## Palavra (Sep 27, 2010)

Δε νομίζω να πίστευες ότι θα μείνει αναπάντητο, ε; 

A dog is always willing to listen to you—without trying to solve all your problems.
Dogs will eat anything you give them—happily and without complaining.
Dogs don’t have mothers-in-law who find fault with everything you do (or don’t do) for their “precious boy.”
A dog will never ask if he can buy a boat.
Dogs do not spend 5 hours playing golf.
Dogs are happy to watch romantic comedies, rather than football.
Dogs are loyal. Even if they hump your best friend’s leg, they will do it in front of you and not try to go home with her.
Dogs will never complain about how much you spend on personal grooming.
A dog will never contradict you in front of your child or give you small appliances for your birthday or Christmas.
A dog will never use all the hot water and leave soppy towels on the bathroom floor.
Dogs think you are just as attractive now as you were 20 lbs. ago.
A dog will kiss you when you are crying your eyes out—not accuse you of being “manipulative.”
A dog does not believe he can fix anything just because he has a Y chromosome. His manhood will not be threatened when you call a plumber.

And last, but not least:

14. You can neuter a dog anytime you want.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2010)

Φλυαρίες...

1. Ο σκύλος μου (είχα κάποτε) δεν μου είχε φτιάξει ποτέ μουσακά.
2. (Αυτό να το σκεφτείτε μόνοι σας.)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 27, 2010)

nickel said:


> Φλυαρίες...
> 
> 1. Ο σκύλος μου (είχα κάποτε) δεν μου είχε φτιάξει ποτέ μουσακά.
> 2. (Αυτό να το σκεφτείτε μόνοι σας.)



Η παραπάνω σειρά είναι τυχαία ή ιεραρχική;


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2010)

Ο νοών ας δείξει κατανόηση...


----------



## Costas (Nov 3, 2010)

Και γαλλικό:

Un gars : c'est un jeune homme
Une garce : c'est une pute

Un courtisan : c'est un proche du roi
Une courtisane : c'est une pute

Un masseur : c'est un kiné
Une masseuse : c'est une pute

Un coureur : c'est un joggeur
Une coureuse : c'est une pute

Un rouleur : c'est un cycliste
Une rouleuse : c'est une pute

Un professionnel : c'est un sportif de haut niveau
Une professionnelle : c'est une pute

Un homme sans moralité : c'est un politicien
Une femme sans moralité : c'est une pute

Un entraîneur : c'est un homme qui entraîne une équipe sportive
Une entraîneuse : c'est une pute

Un homme à femmes : c'est un séducteur
Une femme à hommes : c'est une pute

Un homme public : c'est un homme connu
Une femme publique : c'est une pute

Un homme facile : c'est un homme agréable à vivre
Une femme facile : c'est une pute

Un homme qui fait le trottoir : c'est un paveur
Une femme qui fait le trottoir : c'est une pute

Un péripatéticien : c'est un élève d'Aristote
Une péripatéticienne : c'est une pute


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2011)

Costas said:


> Και γαλλικό:


Και εν χορδαίς και οργάνοις (λίγη υπομονή, αρχίζει απ' το 0:56):


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2011)

Ο pack rat = αποθησαυριστής (συλλέκτης, προνοητικός)
Η pack rat = μαζώχτρα, κίσσα (καλά, και για τους άρρενες, αλλά το κακόσημο παραμένει θηλυκό)

Ο θησαυριστής ερωτικών περιπετειών = γυναικοκατακτητής, πολυσυλλεκτικός, sowing his oats
Η θησαυρίστρια ερωτικών περιπετειών = πουτάνα


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2011)

Βέβαια, και οι άντρες ομολογουμένως είναι πολλαπλώς αδικημένοι — ωστόσο κάτι αχνοφαίνεται πως αρχίζει ν' αλλάζει επιτέλους:


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2011)

Ο Χριστόφορος Κολόμβος μπόρεσε να ανακαλύψει την Αμερική επειδή ΗΤΑΝ ΑΝΥΠΑΝΤΡΟΣ! 

Αν ο Χριστόφορος Κολόμβος είχε γυναίκα, θα είχε ακούσει τα παρακάτω:

- Και γιατί πρέπει να πας εσύ;

- Τι; Δεν μπορούν να στείλουν κάποιον άλλον; Τι, είσαι εσύ o μοναδικός; Χωρίς εσένα δεν γίνεται; 
Δεν βλέπεις ότι σε εκμεταλλεύονται;

- Εσύ δεν γνωρίζεις καλά καλά ούτε την οικογένειά μου και πας να ανακαλύψεις το Νέο Κόσμο; Τι μου κρύβεις; 

- Ποια στρογγυλή Γη, μωρέ;

- Τι; Θα πάνε μόνο άντρες; Σώπα!

- Γιατί δεν μπορώ να έρθω κι εγώ; Αφού εσύ είσαι το αφεντικό. Εμένα ποτέ δεν με πας ταξίδια.

- Αν βγεις από την πόρτα, εγώ την ίδια στιγμή επιστρέφω στη μαμά μου.

- Τι λες; Και η βασίλισσα θα πουλήσει τα κοσμήματά της για να ταξιδέψεις εσύ; Τι νομίζεις ότι είμαι, βλαμμένη; 
Τι τρέχει με σένα και αυτήν τη γριά;

- Δεν μπορείς να πας! Τελεία και παύλα!

- Μην ντύνεσαι, διότι εσύ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΣ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ!


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2011)

Καλά, εξυπνάδες... Άλλοι πάλι φεύγουν για να ανακαλύψουν Αμερικές _επειδή_ είναι παντρεμένοι.
:)


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2011)

...
Όλα ξεκίνησαν κάπως έτσι...

Το Μάρτιο γιόρταζε ο γιος μου. Ήταν τα 15α γενέθλια του. Του πήρα ένα *i-Phone*, που το περίμενε και το λάτρεψε: 







Εγώ είχα γενέθλια τον Ιούλιο και η γυναίκα μου με έκανε πολύ χαρούμενο δωρίζοντάς μου ένα *i-Pad*:





Η κόρη μου είχε τα γενέθλιά της τον Αύγουστο και ξετρελάθηκε που της πήρα ένα *i-Pod* Touch:






Πέρασε ο καιρός και ήρθε ο Νοέμβριος που είχε γενέθλια η γυναίκα μου. Της πήρα λοιπόν ένα *i-Ron*:






Κι έτσι ξεκίνησε ο καβγάς.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2011)

daeman said:


> Κι έτσι ξεκίνησε ο καβγάς.



Σε έκανε ντα-ντα-ρον-ρον;


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2011)

...
Όχι, Σπυριδούλο μ' έκανε με το ατιμοσίδερο! Αλλά μετά απ' αυτό της έδωσα κι εγώ το τελεσίγραφο:

Δεν θα με ξαναδείς


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 26, 2011)

Είναι απίστευτο που δεν υπάρχει σ' αυτό το νήμα το εκπληκτικό σύστημα πόντων σε μία σχέση. Είναι πολύ σοφό και όλοι πρέπει να το έχουμε υπόψιν. Μέσα σε παρένθεση οι πόντοι που κερδίζουμε ή χάνουμε -οι άντρες- για κάθε περίσταση:

*Απλά καθήκοντα:*
• Στρώνεις το κρεßάτι (+1)
• Στρώνεις το κρεßάτι αλλά δεν βάζεις τα διακοσµητικά μαξιλάρια (0)
• Πετάς το κάλυµµα του κρεβατιού πάνω στα άστρωτα σεντόνια (-1)
• Αφήνεις το κάθισµα της λεκάνης όρθιο (-5)
• Αλλάζεις το χαρτί υγείας όταν τελειώσει (0)
• Όταν τελειώσει το χαρτί υγείας χρησιµοποιείς χαρτομάντιλα (-1)
• Όταν τελειώσουν τα χαρτοµάντιλα χρησιµοποιείς την άλλη τουαλέτα (-2)
• Πας έξω να της αγοράσεις λεπτές σερβιέτες με φτερά (+5)
• Και χιονίζει (+8)
• Αλλά γυρίζεις πίσω με μπύρες (-5)
• Ελέγχεις έναν ύποπτο θόρυßο την νύχτα (0)
• Ελέγχεις έναν ύποπτο θόρυßο την νύχτα και δεν είναι τίποτα (0)
• Ελέγχεις έναν ύποπτο θόρυßο την νύχτα και είναι κάτι (+5)
• Που το εξουδετερώνεις χτυπώντας το με το ψαλίδι (+10)
• Είναι το γατάκι της (-10)

*Κοινωνικές συναναστροφές:*
• Μένεις μαζί της σε όλη τη διάρκεια του πάρτι (0)
• Μένεις μαζί της για λίγο και μετά πας και μιλάς με το κολλητάρι από το πανεπιστήµιο που τα πίνατε μαζί (-2)
• Και λέγεται Κατερίνα (-4)
• Η Κατερίνα είναι χορεύτρια (-6)
• Η Κατερίνα έχει βάλει σιλικόνη (-80)

*Τα γενέθλια της:*
• Την βγάζεις έξω για δείπνο (0)
• Την βγάζεις έξω για δείπνο και δεν είναι μαγαζί που έχει SuperSport (+1)
• Καλά, είναι μαγαζί που έχει SuperSport (-2)
• Και είναι βραδιά προσφοράς (-3)
• Είναι μαγαζί που έχει SuperSport, είναι βραδιά προσφοράς και το πρόσωπο σου είναι βαµµένο στα χρώµατα της οµάδας σου (-10)

*Βραδινή έξοδος με την ανδροπαρέα:*
• Πας με τον κολλητό σου (-5)
• Ο κολλητός σου έχει ευτυχισµένο γάµο (-4)
• Ο κολλητός σου είναι τροµακτικά άγαµος (-7)
• Και οδηγάει μια Mustang (-10)
• Με αµερικανικές πινακίδες που γράφουν «GR8 N BED» (-15)

*Βραδινή έξοδος:*
• Την πας σινεµά (+2)
• Την πας σινεµά σε ταινία που της αρέσει (+4)
• Την πας σινεµά σε ταινία που την σιχαίνεσαι (+6)
• Την πας σινεµά σε ταινία που την λατρεύεις (-2)
• Έχει τίτλο «Φονικός Μπάτσος 3» (-3)
• Και δείχνει σάιµποργκς που τρώνε ανθρώπους (-9)
• Και της είπες ψέµατα ότι ήταν ευρωπαϊκός κινηµατογράφος με θέµα τα ορφανά (-15)

*Η φυσική σου κατάσταση:*
• Δηµιουργείς εµφανή μπάκα (-15)
• Δηµιουργείς εµφανή μπάκα και γυµνάζεσαι για να την ξεφορτωθείς (+10)
• Δηµιουργείς εµφανή μπάκα και καταφεύγεις σε φαρδιά τζην και σε φουσκωτά πουκάµισα (-30)
• Δηµιουργείς εµφανή μπάκα και της λες «Δεν πειράζει, έχεις και εσύ» (-8000)

*Το μεγάλο ερώτηµα:*
Ρωτάει : «Σου φαίνοµαι χοντρή;» (-1) (Ω ναι! Χάνεις πόντο έτσι και αλλιώς!)
• Διστάζεις να απαντήσεις (-10)
• Απαντάς : «Που;» (-35)
• Οποιαδήποτε άλλη απάντηση (-20)

*Επικοινωνία (όταν θέλει να μιλήσει για ένα πρόβληµα):*
• Ακούς δείχνοντας προβληµατισµένος (0)
• Ακούς για πάνω από 30 λεπτά (+50)
• Ακούς για πάνω από 30 λεπτά και χωρίς να κοιτάξεις την τηλεόραση (+1000)
• Καταλαβαίνει ότι αυτό συµßαίνει επειδή σε πήρε ο ύπνος (-2000)


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2011)

Πάρα πολύ ωραίο, Ελληγεννή (+10)
Αλλά άργησες, βρε παιδάκι μου (-30)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 26, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> *Το μεγάλο ερώτηµα:*
> Ρωτάει : «Σου φαίνοµαι χοντρή;» (-1) (Ω ναι! Χάνεις πόντο έτσι και αλλιώς!)
> • Διστάζεις να απαντήσεις (-10)
> • Απαντάς : «Που;» (-35)
> • Οποιαδήποτε άλλη απάντηση (-20)



Ναι, αλλά ξέρει τι λέει (+30)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Είναι απίστευτο που δεν υπάρχει σ' αυτό το νήμα το εκπληκτικό σύστημα πόντων σε μία σχέση. Είναι πολύ σοφό και όλοι πρέπει να το έχουμε υπόψιν...


Ωραίο, αλλά να πούμε και ότι προέρχεται από αυτό το βιβλίο: _Γιατί οι άνδρες όλο ψέματα λένε... και οι γυναίκες με το τίποτα κλαίνε_. (Άσε που νομίζω πιο πολύ θα κόλλαγε στους Ωαριοπρήχτες. :))


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ, δεν το γνώριζα, το είχα διαβάσει πριν μερικά χρόνια σε περιοδικό. Είχα υποπτευθεί ότι είναι μετάφραση, λόγω κάποιων αγγλισμών στο πρωτότυπο (π.χ. έναν ευτυχισμένο γάμο) και κάνα-δυο άλλα στοιχεία (η Μάστανγκ, το GR8nBED). Όμως φαίνεται τόσο φρέσκο και η αλήθεια του μοιάζει παγκόσμια, γι' αυτό δεν ξενίζει καθόλου.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Όμως φαίνεται τόσο φρέσκο και η αλήθεια του μοιάζει παγκόσμια, γι' αυτό δεν ξενίζει καθόλου.


Αυτό ξαναπές το! Βέβαια οι Pease με τον χαρακτηριστικό ανάλαφρο και χιουμοριστικό τρόπο τους ουσιαστικά περιγράφουν την πραγματικότητα του emotional bank account, για τον οποίον πρωτομίλησε ο Stephen Covey και ο οποίος αποτέλεσε ένα κόνσεπτ που το υιοθέτησαν πολλοί συγγραφείς και ειδικοί σε θέματα σχέσεων, όπως λ.χ. ο Gary Chapman, ο John Gottman και ο William F. Harley, Jr.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2011)

Παραπροϊόν αναζήτησης για το Θου, Κύριε:

 One day my housework-challenged husband decided to wash his sweatshirt. Seconds after he stepped into the laundry room, he shouted to me, "What setting do I use on the washing machine?" 
"It depends," I replied. "What does it say on your shirt?" 
He yelled back, "University of Oklahoma ." 

And they say blondes are dumb. 
----------------------------------------------------------- 

A couple is lying in bed. The man says, 

"I am going to make you the happiest woman in the world." 

The woman replies, "I'll miss you..." 

--------------------------------------------- 

"It's just too hot to wear clothes today," Jack says as he stepped out of the shower.
"Honey, what do you think the neighbors would think if I mowed the lawn like this?" 
"Probably that I married you for your money," she replied. 

------------------------------------------ 

Q: What do you call an intelligent, good looking, sensitive man? 

A: A rumor 

-------------------------------------- 

A man and his wife, now in their 60's, were celebrating their 40th wedding anniversary. On their special day, a good fairy came to them and said that because they had been so good that each one of them could have one wish. 
The wife wished for a trip around the world with her husband.. 

Whoosh! Immediately she had airline/cruise tickets in her hands. 

The man wished for a female companion 30 years younger... 

Whoosh... immediately he turned ninety!!! 

Gotta love that fairy!

http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Addiction-Substance-Abuse/Day-22--laughing-out-loud/show/310990


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2013)

_Άνδρες της πυροσβεστικής
Άνδρες της αστυνομίας
Άνδρες της εγκληματολογικής υπηρεσίας_


Τι στον κόρακα, γυναίκες δεν έχει καμμιά απ' αυτές τις υπηρεσίες;:)


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2013)

Ε, είναι επανδρωμένες υπηρεσίες, τι να κάνουμε;


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2014)

...
Houston, we have a problem...






Εεε, αστροναύτισσα λέμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 9, 2014)

Θα μου άρεσε και το _πιλότρα_, εν προκειμένω, που δίνει μια εύθυμη νότα.:)


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2014)

Εδώ πάει κουτί το απόσπασμα από το λήμμα της Βίκι για την Μποβουάρ:


> In the chapter "Woman: Myth and Reality" of The Second Sex, Beauvoir argued that men had made women the "Other" in society by application of a false aura of "mystery" around them. She argued that men used this as an excuse not to understand women or their problems and not to help them, and that this stereotyping was always done in societies by the group higher in the hierarchy to the group lower in the hierarchy. She wrote that a similar kind of oppression by hierarchy also happened in other categories of identity, such as race, class, and religion, but she claimed that it was nowhere more true than with gender in which men stereotyped women and used it as an excuse to organize society into a patriarchy.


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2014)

Μου έβγαλε αυτη τη διαφήμιση του γιουτιουμπ ενώ περίμενα να δω κάτι άλλο. Ναι, είναι χαζομάρα από άποψη προώθησης προιόντος, δεν πρόκειται να τρέξω να το αγοράσω. Αλλά ξεκινάει από κάτι που το έχουμε παρατηρήσει (άλλα όχι δει) όλοι.


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2014)

...
_Majorité Opprimée_ (Oppressed Majority, 2010) - Éléonore Pourriat






Από τις 5 του μήνα που ανέβηκε με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους, μέσα σε 8 ημέρες έχει πάνω από 5 εκατομμύρια θεάσεις στο γιουτιούμπ και ολοφάνερα ανοδική τάση (από τις 2 το μεσημέρι που το πρωτοείδα, αυτή τη στιγμή έχει 185.000 επιπλέον). 
Αυτό θα πει ιότροπο, χωρίς καθόλου να βλάφτει.

Ενώ το πρωτότυπο γαλλικό χωρίς υπότιτλους έχει μόνο 476.000 μέσα σε 20 μήνες.

'Majorité Opprimée': It's a woman's world, The Independent, 11-2-2014

Oppressed Majority: the film about a world run by women that went viral, The Guardian, 11-2-2014


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2014)

Δηλώνω ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις μπορώ να μπω στη θέση των γυναικών, με εξαίρεση την περίπτωση να μπω στα παπούτσια τους (to step into their shoes). :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2014)

...
*What If Guys Acted Like Girls On Instagram?

*#1 The Girly Group Squat Shot








#5 Baby Belly Mirror Selfie





[...]


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2015)

...
3,000 Years Of Women’s Beauty Standards In A 3-Minute Video

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but that eye can see things very differently depending on where (and when) it is. Buzzfeed’s video staff explored this idea by creating a video with live models showing us how the concept of an ideal woman’s body type has changed throughout history.

We all probably have some idea of how women from all of the different historical periods in the video dressed, but the idea that there were different ideal body types may not have occurred to many of us. The uniform white bathing suits that all of the models in the video are wearing help accentuate the differences between their bodies, doing away with other potential historical elements that we might have focused on otherwise like clothing or jewelry.

It all just goes to show that there’s no one right way to interpret feminine beauty.






If you prefer a version with black text, watch the Facebook version: https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1619559064851636&set=vb.1318800798260799&type=2&theater

Ancient Egypt (c. 1292 - 1069 B.C.)
Ancient Greece (c. 500 - 300 B.C.)
Han Dynasty (c. 206 B.C. - 220 A.D.)
Italian Renaissance (c. 1400 - 1700)
Victorian England (c. 1837 - 1901)
Roaring Twenties (c. 1920s)
Golden Age Of Hollywood (c. 1930s - 1950s)
Swinging Sixties (c. 1960s)
Supermodel Era (c. 1980s)
Heroin Chic (c. 1990s)
Postmodern Beauty (c. 2000s - Today)







http://www.buzzfeed.com/eugeneyang/womens-ideal-body-types-throughout-history#.onPnbGmXgN


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2015)

Is the Professor Bossy or Brilliant? Much Depends on Gender

Το ζουμί: μελετώντας τα επίθετα με τα οποία περιγράφουν οι φοιτητές τους καθηγητές τους στο Rate my Professor βλέπουμε ότι υπάρχει μια τάση υποτίμησης των καθηγηητριών. 

Τώρα, επειδή σήμερα έχω δουλειές, Ζαζ και Έλλη που θα διαφωνήσουν με τα πιο πάνω: απαντήσεις κάποια άλλη στιγμή.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 10, 2015)

SBE said:


> Τώρα, επειδή σήμερα έχω δουλειές, Ζαζ και Έλλη που θα διαφωνήσουν με τα πιο πάνω: απαντήσεις κάποια άλλη στιγμή.


Έχεις πρόχειρη και καμία έρευνα για την προκατάληψη (προεξόφληση συμπεριφοράς συμφορουμιτών); :s


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 10, 2015)

Το ίδιο θα έλεγα κι εγώ, μάλλον. :)

Πάντως, επειδή με μια πρόχειρη ματιά δεν είδα να αναφέρεται πουθενά, τι ακριβώς χαρακτηριστικά είχε το δείγμα που χρησιμοποιήθηκε; Π.χ. ποια ήταν η κατανομή των φύλων; Επίσης πώς έγινε η επιλογή του δείγματος. Είναι ενδιαφέρον θέμα αλλά δεν έχω τώρα χρόνο να ψάξω τις λεπτομέρειές του.


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2015)

Ζαζ, βλ. 45


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 10, 2015)

Υπονοείς ότι όταν διαβάζει μια έρευνα ο Ζαζ δεν ενδιαφέρεται για την μεθοδολογική της εγκυρότητα;


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2015)

Υπονοώ ότι για καθε μήνυμα σε αυτό το νήμα ο Ζαζ κι εσύ φέρνετε αντιρρήσεις. 
Ως προς τη μεθοδολογία, αν ακολουθήσεις από το άρθρο το σύνδεσμο προς την έρευνα μπορείς να διαβάσεις τη μεθοδολογία της.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 10, 2015)

SBE said:


> Υπονοώ ότι για καθε μήνυμα σε αυτό το νήμα ο Ζαζ κι εσύ φέρνετε αντιρρήσεις.




Εμμ... what?


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2015)

Αυτό δεν ήξερα πού να το βάλω, γιατί θεωρώ ότι είναι για αυτή εδώ τη συζήτηση, αφού αυτό κι αν δεν είναι ανισότητα, αλλά δεν ήθελα να την παραβαρύνω την συζήτηση κιόλας. Τέλος πάντων. Εδώ το άρθρο που διαφημίζει ένα ντοκιμαντέρ με θέμα το βιασμό και φόνο Ινδής σε λεωφορείο πρόπερσι, που έγινε αφορμή για επεισόδια στην Ινδία. Οι έξι δράστες καταδικάστηκαν σε θάνατο. Αποσπάσματα από τις συνεντεύξεις τους και τις συνεντεύξεις των δικηγόρων τους:

Οδηγός του λεωφορείου (καταδικασμένος σε θάνατο): A decent girl won't roam around at nine o'clock at night. A girl is far more responsible for rape than a boy.

Ο ίδιος κύριος δήλωσε ότι το θύμα πέθανε γιατί τόλμησε να αντισταθεί, ενώ αν είχε καταλάβει το λάθος της (ότι δηλαδή ήταν έξω στις οχτώ το βράδυ) θα είχε πει κι ευχαριστώ για τον ομαδικό βιασμό. 

Άλλος δράστης, ο οποίος είχε προηγούμενα βιάσει πεντάχρονη, όταν ρωτήθηκε πώς μπόρεσε να βιάσει πεντάχρονο: "She was beggar girl. Her life was of no value."

Δικηγόρος υπεράσπισης: We have the best culture*. In our culture, there is no place for a woman.

Ο άλλος δικηγόρος λέει το άρθρο ότι είχε δηλώσει παλιότερα ότι αν η αδερφή του ή η κόρη του ντρόπιαζε την οικογένεια (για το πώς ορίζει τη ντροπή διαβάστε το άρθρο), θα την έλουζε πετρέλαιο και θα την έκαιγε**. 

* Ελλάς- Ινδία συμμαχία. 
** Ή όπως είχε πει ένας γνωστός μου παλιά σε κάποιο φόρουμ, αν η αδερφή του τού έφερνε κανένα γαμπρό που την έδερνε ή της φερόταν άσχημα, θα την βούταγε από το μαλλί και θα της έδινε ένα χέρι ξύλο που σε πονεί και που σε σφάζει, και μετά θα πήγαινε να τον &@^%$£? τον *#^$%& το γαμπρό του.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2015)

Και μερικά ακόμα για το ίδιο ζήτημα, εδώ κι εδώ (ένας μίνι-αντίλογος).

Και να δώσω εδώ ένα ακόμα λινκ σε ένα άρθρο από την εποχή της δολοφονίας μετά βιασμού, στο οποίο γίνεται αναφορά στη γενικότερη κατάσταση στην Ινδία σε θέματα ισότητας. 
Προσωπική άποψη: δεν είναι ζήτημα μερικών εγκληματιών που χαλάνε την εικόνα ενός δις. Οι διαδηλώσεις που ακολούθησαν τη δολοφονία δεν έγιναν γιατί πεντέξι εγκληματίες εγκλημάτησαν αλλά γιατί οι διαδηλωτές (άντρες και γυναίκες) πίστευαν ότι υπάρχει βαθύτερο πρόβλημα στην κοινωνία τους. Το πρόβλημα δε διαφέρει από παρόμοια προβλήματα που είχε σε παρόμοιο βαθμό παλιότερα κι η ελληνική κοινωνία και άλλες, δυτικές και ανατολικές. Τα οποία δεν έχουν εξαλειφτεί τελείως και δεν είναι μόνο ζητήματα για τις αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες.


----------

